# Hey All!!!



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

HHey everyone! Just wanted to say hi to all the Oregonians out there! Range day if anyone is ever around Seaside!


----------



## ber275 (Jan 30, 2006)

Technically, I think this forum defines Oregan as the Pacific Northwest. I believe your message would fair (fare?) better in there.

This doesn't seem like a very popular feature, does it? At least not for the California section on here. I'm sure if we Californians were to have a large enough group meeting of gun owners, local people would find out a figure out a way to arrest us in mass.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

ber275 said:


> Technically, I think this forum defines Oregan as the Pacific Northwest. I believe your message would fair (fare?) better in there.
> 
> This doesn't seem like a very popular feature, does it? At least not for the California section on here. I'm sure if we Californians were to have a large enough group meeting of gun owners, local people would find out a figure out a way to arrest us in mass.


haha yeah I dont thin I will be getting any replys lol


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

Everyday is Range Day here in Lakeview! Come on down - I'll supply the guns & ammo!


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

*IV*

Anyone in or around the Illinois Valley out there?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

OrangeSkies said:


> Everyday is Range Day here in Lakeview! Come on down - I'll supply the guns & ammo!


Where is lakeview?


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

South-Central Oregon - about 15 miles from the Cali border. It's Oregon's "Mile High" city... well, town anyway. Our population hovers around 2,500 - elevation is just under 5,000 ft.


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

*Here we are...*










Google Earth file located HERE.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Blastard said:


> Google Earth file located HERE.


Holly crap...nothin like a 8 hour drive


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

It's well worth the drive - if for no other reason than to get out of the smog and traffic and enjoy the dry Oregon Outback high desert air! 

Besides, we're (Warner Mt. Gun Club) building a new shooting range just out of town. The big bore range will take anything up to 50 caliber and will have birms for targets out to 500 meters (100, 200, 300, & 500 meter ranges), plus a second, shorter range for rimfire and handguns. Off to the right will be the shotgun area.

The range is still being worked on and will probably not be 100% completed until summer '09, but it is open for daily use now (unless a work party is going on at the same time.)

Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Nothin' like seeing a 2 year old post be replied to. And by one of the OP's! Now that's persistence! :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

My naps don't usualy last that long. I wish it wasn't so far. Free ammo and guns provided sounds like a deal to me.

Will you buy me an airline ticket too OrangeSkies. :anim_lol:

:mrgreen:


----------



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2012)

Blastard said:


> Anyone in or around the Illinois Valley out there?


I just joined the forum, I'm near Cave Junction just a few miles out of town. Do all my shooting right in my own yard I back up to BLM and the nearest neighbor in that direction is in Brookings 50 miles away, I doubt a ricochet will hit anyone. LOL
Howdy all,
Gabby


----------

